
AMP Adds Support for Server-Side Rendering - skilled
https://blog.amp.dev/2019/08/07/faster-amp-on-the-origin-amp-ssr/
======
ocdtrekkie
The beautiful irony is in how many seconds it took this blog post to load. At
least five or six seconds.

~~~
ce4
It took 8 seconds on my Firefox mobile... also on the second reload.

~~~
rogual
Google's AMP code creates an intentional 8-second delay if you're blocking
their tracking scripts. Could be that.

~~~
ce4
Lol, thanks - didnt know that. Then that's very probably the case here as I'm
of course blocking their stuff.

------
andrerm
Why is Google pushing this crap so hard? It can't be just because of "speed".
Can it?

~~~
PedroBatista
Control.

Control gives you all the options to make the future you want.

------
ricardobeat
Sad to see Next.js supporting AMP.

------
barbarbar
Now there is Angular 1, Angular 2+, material design lite,material design not-
lite, Polymer1+2, Polymer3, lit-html, Flutter and AMP. What is the main
purpose for google producing all these often competing and proprietary
frameworks?

------
jaredcwhite
No thanks.

------
pictur
But why?

~~~
Khaine
embrace extend extinguish

Google is using the old Microsoft strategy

